# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  lilo unter SuSE 8.2 bringt immer nur L 99 99 99 99

## Gerti

Hi!

Vielleicht (oder bestimmt) gab es das Thema schonmal, aber leider akzeptiert die Suche die "99" nicht als Suchbegriff und somit bin ich leider nicht fndig geworden.

Vorab zur Info:
Ich habe ein Award-Bios und kann daher durch drcken von ESC+F2 ein "Bootmenue" erzeugen, wo ich jede beliebige Festplatte als Bootlaufwerk auswhlen kann. Ich will den Bootloader daher auch auf hdc und nicht auf hda haben. In der Vergangenheit mit SuSE 8.0, Mandrake 9.1 hat das auch immer geklappt. Da hatte ich einmal L 99 99 99 bei der ersten Mandrake Installation, bei der nchsten Installation war das aber verschwunden.


Nun aber zu meinem Problem:
Ich versuche SuSE 8.2 auf /dev/hdc zu installieren.
/root auf hdc1
/swap auf hdc5

Als Bootloader hatte ich zuerst GRUB probiert (ist wohl inzwischen Standard bei SuSE) und eingestellt, da GRUB auf hdc installiert werden soll.
Nach ablauf der Installation (erste CD), startete der Rechner neu und blieb mit "GRUB" stehen.

Also installierte ich erneut das System, diesesmal aber mit lilo (da bekannt und bisher immer problemlos genutzt).
Auch lilo installierte ich auf hdc aber beim nchsten Start kam nur
L 99 99 99 (usw., etwa 10 Zeilen 99)
Also versuchte ich es nochmal und nochmal und nochmal, whlte explizit an, den Bootrecord mit generischem code zu beschreiben, whlte explizit nochmal an, die Partition zu aktivieren, aber alles hilft nichts...

Immer und immer wieder: L 99 99 99

Also startete ich ber die CD, whlte "Installiertes System" starten und versuchte dann den lilo nochmal ber Yast neu zu schreiben, aber trotzdem immer wieder nur:
L 99 99 99

Ich habe inzwischen nocheinmal meine SuSE 8.0 probiert (da ist lilo noch Standard) und da klappt es mit, mit SuSE 8.1 (gerade von meinem Nachbarn besorgt), tritt der selbe Fehler auf, wie mit SuSE 8.2...

Ich dreh noch am Rad - ich bin doch nicht vllig auf den Kopf gefallen und es hat doch sonst auch immer funktioniert.

Wo liegt das Problem?

Gru und Danke,
Gerti

----------


## fry@linux

leg mal noch mal deine Install CD rein und geh auf installieren und dann fragt er dich ob du das Installierte System starten willst, wenn es dann geht liegt es eindeutig an der bei lilo eingestellten festplatte wo linux drauf ist, musst du mal rumprobieren.

----------


## Gerti

Hi!

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden und beheben knnen. Irgendwie hat sich gezeigt, da SuSE mit der Version 8.1 und 8.2 einen Rckschritt unternommen hat - zumindestens, was den lilo angeht.

Erst nachdem ich 

disk=/dev/hda
    bios=0x81
disk=/dev/hdb
    bios=0x82
disk=/dev/hdc
    bios=0x80

in die lilo.conf eingetragen hatte, funktionierte es.

Unter SuSE 8.0 wurde dieser Eintrag automatisch whrend der Installation vorgenommen...

Trotzdem vielen Dank

Gru,
Michael

----------


## Tyset

ich hab Suse 8.1 neu installiert und hab das gleiche Problem...
da es aber neu istalliert ist wird Gerti's Lsung mir nicht viel helfen...
hat einer eine Idee?
TIA

----------


## Gerti

Hi!

Ich habe die 8.2 auch neu installiert, also kann Dir das schon helfen...

Bekommst Du auch L 99 99 99?
Nutzt Du auch das Bios dazu, Linux von einer anderen als der hda (also Windows C) zu booten?
Dabei verschiebt das Bios nmlich die Kennungen der Platten.
hda, was normalerweise 0x80 ist, wird 0x81
hdc (meine Linux Bootplatte wird dafr als 0x80 angeprochen).

Gru,
Gerti

----------


## Tyset

ich hab die platten an nem ata raid hngen...
ich denke da ist es anders

jo ich bekomm au nur L 99 99 99 gelegendlich auch L AA AA AA AA

----------


## Gerti

Hi!

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier:
http://groups.google.de/groups?q=%22...e.id.au&rnum=2

Gru,
Gerti

----------


## Tyset

jo danke das sollte mir erstma helfen...
ich schau mir das heute mittag genauer an!

----------

